# Dale JR cars



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

To all slot car companies.Please do not make any more
Dale JR slot car bodies.The guy is either an alcoholic,on
drugs,or just plain retarded.I will never buy a product
with him on it ever again.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*jr*

i will drink to that! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Many are asking why Jr didn't get a 5 lap penalty, as happened in the Busch race on Saturday. The reason is simple:

Had they penalized Jr like that they would have had to red flag the race for two hours while they cleaned the broken beer bottles off the track.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not being a huge fan of NASCAR, it feels like I am missing something here.... What's the scoop, did something happen during the Daytona?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Jr. had a run on Brian Vickers on the backstretch and Vickers blocked him. Jr. ran into Vickers and turned him around in front of the field, wrecking about 10 cars.

All the Jr. haters of course jumped on it, nevermind that Vickers wrecked Jr. at Talladega a couple years ago on the last lap.

That's racin'


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

martybauer31 said:


> Not being a huge fan of NASCAR, it feels like I am missing something here.... What's the scoop, did something happen during the Daytona?


yeah you should go to nascar.com and look at the video on what dale jr did to brian vicker that caused alot of accidents. 

Wes


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Yeah, I just went and took a look it..... Not being a fan and having no emotional ties, I could see how people could be pissed off either way. Looked like the block from Vickers came WAY too late and Jr. had too much momentum. That being said, you could also look at it the other way and wonder why Jr. didn't just slow down a bit more and get back in line....

Sounds like there is more to it than that from earlier posts about some prior history....


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

martybauer31 said:


> Yeah, I just went and took a look it..... Not being a fan and having no emotional ties, I could see how people could be pissed off either way. Looked like the block from Vickers came WAY too late and Jr. had too much momentum. That being said, you could also look at it the other way and wonder why Jr. didn't just slow down a bit more and get back in line....
> 
> Sounds like there is more to it than that from earlier posts about some prior history....


Exactly-I am a huge Nascar & Dale Jr. fan.The block came late and the rest is history. Jr. is a respectable driver.He does'nt wreck people just to gain positions.They were both 1 lap down even though they were both racing for the lucky dog award.As the sayings go- #$^& happens & rubbins' racin':thumbsup:


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Vickers blocked him but Junior didn't need to come back up into him. The guy in back is usually at fault if there is a wreck. There wasn't enough room to be trying to make a run like that and he should have anticipated that Vickers may try to block. Junior never wrecks anybody on purpose (in his own mind). He wrecks people because he doesn't realize what he's doing...

That was just one of several typical bonehead moves by Junior in that race. He drove past his pit stall and made some ridiculous excuse that half the pit signs were pink so he couldn't tell which was his. He was the only driver to miss his pit stall. Why weren't the other drivers with pink signs similarly confused? Later, he pitted slightly outside his pit stall and got a one lap penalty that ticked him off -- leading to his mindless mistake with Vickers.

This stuff happens with him all the time.

He was entertaining when he was young and he and Michael Waltrip were teammates but he wore me out the past few years. It's disappointing.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

TK Solver said:


> Vickers blocked him but Junior didn't need to come back up into him. The guy in back is ALWAYS at fault if there is a wreck. There wasn't enough room to be trying to make a run like that and he should have anticipated that Vickers may try to block. Junior never wrecks anybody on purpose (in his own mind). He wrecks people because he doesn't realize what he's doing...
> 
> That was just one of several typical bonehead moves by Junior in that race. He drove past his pit stall and made some ridiculous excuse that half the pit signs were pink so he couldn't tell which was his. He was the only driver to miss his pit stall. Why weren't the other drivers with pink signs similarly confused? Later, he pitted slightly outside his pit stall and got a one lap penalty that ticked him off -- leading to his mindless mistake with Vickers.
> 
> This stuff happens with him all the time.


Blah,Blah,Blah.Should have-Could have-Would have.Its easy for someone not behind the wheel of an 800HP car going damn near 200 MPH to say what he should have done.I'm out!!!:hat:


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*NASCAR stinks*

Thats right ......5 laps for the Saturday race as penality when 1 car is put into the wall. 

Same thing by Dale Jr. on Sunday takes leader and front runners out....no problem.

NASCAR stinks. All they do now is put on a show. So much, that they quickly called the race yesterday with no effort to try and get the remainder in....the track has lights!

I could not even watch it. Yawn once again.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

RiderZ said:


> Exactly-I am a huge Nascar & Dale Jr. fan.The block came late and the rest is history. Jr. is a respectable driver.He does'nt wreck people just to gain positions.They were both 1 lap down even though they were both racing for the lucky dog award.As the sayings go- #$^& happens & rubbins' racin':thumbsup:


A agree Vickers should not have blocked Jr when he had that kinda of run on him. Vickers got what he deserved. Racing that fast that close you DO NOT BRAKE!!!!


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

What fans are Mad about is the inconsistency that Na$crap shows time after time.

I like Jr., don't have an opinion on Vickers. 
You could say I have no dog in this fight, as it were

Here is the thing, If... let's say... Robby Gordon caused the exact same wreck, Do you Really think he would not have drawn a penalty?

There is your answer. 

And to end that race that quick, the fans at the track were screwed royally just to please Faux Sports.

The Pace Car won that race!

Later,
Keith


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

There is no need to argue about Dales wrecks. His record speaks for him. Just because his dad drove well doesn't mean he is going to do the same. Anyone that drives knows that you can't pass on a double yellow line and to get to the front of faster cars was ridiculous. He knew it also and did apologize. He couldn't even find his pit stop let alone his place on the track. Good Grief Charlie Brown. Yes, back to the point, I don't want a 88 car.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Didn't Dale Sr. also a rep for running people into the wall? 
Isn't that how he got his nickname of Intimidator... and didn't people love him for it? 

I'm not a serious fan of NASCAR, I have no fav .driver... but I was under the impression that rubbin' was part of the deal. 

anyway, the drivers are well compensated... as long as no one gets killed... it's all cool to me. 
No offense to anyone


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey Jimmy, In my 20's I used to talk to Carl Edward's father and watching Carl build his toys like soap box derby cars so I am partial. That's even why I watch to see this guy from a kid to a star. David


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

I am going to weight in on this because I have racing experience. I have been to Daytona and raced a sports car there several times and a titanium plate in my neck as a result of crazy situations similar to what caused that wreck. The comment about racing a 800 HP car is right on. Trying to control a car at probably 170-180 when the wreck occurred is extremely difficult. He had the run on Vickers and having been penalized and missing the pit likely were fresh on his mind. Some people call it the 'red mist'.

The difference between the sports car guys and cup guys is we have use of the grass when that kind of thing occurs. You need an exit strategy. If you have seen the 24 hour and coverage at the bus stop then you will understand. I know that were it have happened on the outside of the track then a similar situation may have occurred. But visually it is different. For me to block someone on the outside with the wall looming takes a lot more guts because you know there is a wall there! The double yellow line is not the wall therefore is seen differently. I think that NASCAR should quite screwing with the inside of track and let these guys race. Dale could have gone to the grass, dropped one wheel and either finished the pass or lost just enough momentum to get back in line without having hit his brakes or lifted with kills your momentum.

Typically from a racers standpoint anytime you block someone you are taking the chance that you are going to get tagged. That goes for amateur and professionals as well.

That was racin' but there were bad consequences that affected others. Vickers should understand that. I am sure the Talledega incident wasn't his first Rodeo! As for the others involved the same likely holds true as well.

One last thing. TV does a pretty bad job of really showing the race. There are lots of times when I go to an event that I try and enjoy the races that are going on back in the pack. Sometimes that is where the best wheel to wheel is going on. Try and enjoy racing for what is is. Men and women showing off their talents.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

If we can scale them down to any of our favorites and race them like these guys do would be Grranddiosso or some french word. It is cool to see them, meet them, know them, or any other form. Even make up little tracks to be like them. In our own scale. Bumpin JR into my own wall.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Yes, ..... a chip off the ol' block. Before Sr was the 'Intimidator' he was 'Ironhead', for the same reasons you guys are mad.
I didn't feel sorry one bit for KY Busch after he punted Jr. at Richmond last year, remember that??
But, everyone seems to be missing the bigger picture here.

The REAL point is that AMP energy drink is WAY better than Red Bull.
It taste better, less filling, and has a longer lasting energy curve.
This may have left Vickers wondering, 'Where are the wings Red Bull is supposed to give me?'
Oh yeah, Scott Speed was wondering the same. (He's the other Red Bull car caught up in the wreck)
Yes, I've been drinking AMP for years before each hockey game. I highly recommend it.

Later, I'm goin down to sign up at the National Guard and pick up some Valvoline.

Rich 88, but really 44


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

NTx Rich for President! :woohoo:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't like either Jr. or Vickers but what I saw was Vickers block Jr not only below the yellow line but to the grass. OK, to the yellow line is fine, under the rules you cannot advance your position at Daytona by passing under that line. But Vickers took Jr. to the grass, and Jr. had to get his car back on the track and unfortunately his momentum took him into Vickers rear quarter and crashed 10 cars. But had Jr. lost it in the grass because of Vickers and came back through the tri-oval, how many cars would he have taken out then? Probably just as many. 

Jr. is a big name, Vickers isn't. You either like the guy or not. I don't think he's driving like his dad, if he was then he would have just punted Vickers into the infield and it would have been over. But for Vickers to give such a slanted version during his first interview (he has since changed his story) just shows me the guy knew he was wrong. There was a lot of laps left, why block at all? It's not like it's a race back to the stripe. And trying to block in a big pack like that was just stupid. 

People are more pissed because of who was crashed out as they are why. My guy won it sitting in the pits, and I'm not mad about that. Had he got crashed out I would have just considered it a bad finish in the first race of the year. There will be others. And believe me, the Vicker-Earnhardt show is just beginning.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The thing I noticed most about the event was how HUGE the new Camaro pace car looked next to the NASCARs. That thing is a tank. A fast tank, but still carrying a maximum chunky factor that makes you forget about the nimble Gen 1 Camaro it is supposed to emulate.

Other than the pace car shock and awe, I would say that the best car/driver combination on that given day definitely did not win the event, which is par for the course for the Daytona 500 Show. But at least one of the nicest drivers in NASCAR took home the big prize, so I'm okay with that, I guess. Congrats Matt.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

oops, missed the season opening episode of Fox's, "Survivor - Asphalt Island" series! Who got voted off the oval? 

Most exciting about this entire thread? There that there is not a single mention of make or model of car - other than the pace car! It is 100% personality! So AMP and Red Bull are more relevant and visible than Ford or Chevy to the TV viewer. Nice! T shirt sales may recover in the second quarter. 

I vote NTx and Russ both hold the immunity idol, split ticket.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Please build some JR. cars, I'll still buy them. Vickers was just trying to block, got carried away, then got really carried away. I thought it was a pretty good race, just wish they would switch to "rain tires" and see who the real drivers are if it rains.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

Jr has never been a great driver, never will be. Jr wasn't near the grass he had 30 feet of asphalt he could have driven along.. Vivkers overdid it a bit but punting someone at 200 mph is plain stupid but Jr isn't know for his inteligence...I was more peeved off that ten fast cars got taken out bu Jr's bone head move he is suppose to be a vetern he had room.. when he winds up in the wall not breathing like his Daddy someone may realize that spinning someone in the middle of the pack is not cool. till then it just adds fuel to the fire that most Nascar fans are ******* hillbillies.. I'll be honest all I watch it for is the wrecks because it offers very little else...


----------



## aelancaster (Apr 8, 2006)

Put em back on dirt a couple of races each season. That WILL seperate the men from the pretty little boys.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I might buy a JR t-shirt if it says "where's ma pit,
where's ma pit?" Them pink signs have numbers
on them-learn to read!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

aelancaster said:


> Put em back on dirt a couple of races each season. That WILL seperate the men from the pretty little boys.


And the popular old guys.... Amen. A variety of tracks and surfaces, and a call for rain tires? Why that would be like .... entertaining and a display of true talent regardless of age, reputation, sponsor commitments or photogenicity. An improvement even with spec cars.


Ditto on the silly double yellow line - artificial lines are generally used to protect pit crew or workers, or to keep drivers away from unusual and significant track hazards - like when a small in-track access cover broke on the front straight at Memphis one time. Marked it (with a cone), alert all drivers it is there, go on. Only penalty is if you hit it and break something, which could be expensive. So with cup racing one can avoid a wreck and incur a severe penalty for taking the safe route? Not a good choice. Makes as much sense as jumping on sidewalks - step on a crack.....


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

What I haven't seen mentioned is the fact that Junior drove right past his pit on his first pit..duh(he said his pit sign is pink, and now everybody is using pink now). He gets back into the pack and races up about mid pack before he goes into the pits again..pulls in wrong, on the white line, gets a lap penalty for that. Then, conjecture here because I never heard him mention it, probably so frantic from all the catch up from the screw ups, he doesn't know or care that Vickers is ahead of him defending HIS position for the lucky dog, and with the rain coming, Junior blasts Vickers three times and wrecks the field trying frantically to get back on the lead lap. Junior would have been sitting pretty if he had his head on straight and not made those all driver mistakes. Yeah thats racin, but he can't continue to make those kind of mistakes. I am not a Junior hater, but he was the junk of the field at Daytona. Hope this is a wake up call, He can't blame the old DEI for having inferior equipment anymore, this is his second year with Hendrick. Last I heard he was calling out Vickers to have it out in the garage. I think he needs to quit blaming others and look in the mirror for the real problem here.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well guys, who do you think is the most talked about driver on the web, in the paper, on TV, radio, and at every water cooler this morning? Big guess, it's not Matt Kenseth. To say that Jr. AMPed it up and turned the Red Bull car into the wall, or that a Chevy bumped a Toyota to take the lead, like they wish they could do in car sales, is just part of the story. The fault here truly lies with Nascar for trying to recreate history. 
Sr. was called "Ironhead" by his peers in a day when it was no big deal to bump someone out of the way. He got that name by crashing more people than everyone else. Add a couple of more championships and then paint the car black and, "WALLA", the "Intimidator" is born. But, what was so intimidating was not really his driving style, but that Nascar would let him get away with it. Ask Darrell Waltrip, ask Rusty Wallace, ask Terry Labonte about Bristol, ask Bobby Hamilton about Rockingham in 97(that one really ticked me off), and the hits just keep on coming. Nascar made him the intimidator because they didn't care if he did it, a fact Tony Stewart has sited many times. Sure, Sr. stepped over the line and got penalized for it from time to time, but that was just to make it look even. It was great marketing by manipulation of the rules.
Now, knowing that Nascar would like to recreate that story in so many unspoken words, and knowing the guy that put you in the infield at Talledega was blocking you, and the guy that put you in the wall at Richmond last year was just behind you somewhere, along with a few other strong cars(not that they really mattered), and that Nascar is filled with a bunch of panty wearing officials and their rules (like having your tire an inch on the paint at a pit stop, or not going under the yellow line to pass), so that a bunch of panty wearing drivers don't mess up their wraps (because no one paints their cars anymore) wouldn't you bump that Red Bull Toyota out of the way? Jr. advanced his spot from 37th to 27th with that bump.
I think it's gonna take more than a couple of dirt tracks to save this series.

Case and points....
The new Home Depot/Lagono "I don't know how to put my pants on" commercial. 
(give that guy a wall)

Tony Stewarts geek boy commercial. 
(what was he thinking, its only funny if you're 7 years old, and that's not old enough to wear Old Spice)

Kasey Kane's cheesy Allstate commercials, where he's always the victim.
(Do you think if they put those girls in cars at the back of the field, he would go back to the front?)

Steven Wallace's 5 Hour Energy commercial.
(where Rusty is just dying to say, We didnt have to get hopped up to drive our cars back in the day!)

Jimmy Johnson growing a beard to look more like a man.
(and no, he cant do all that stuff, he's not that handy)

and Carl Edwards, drivers used to hunt ducks.

A ZEN GARDEN?????????????????????????????

just my 2 pecos,
Rich




Kickin it Old School


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*When its time to race we get a parade*

I was only able to stomach the Daytona show for about 10 minutes. I tuned in about 20 laps before the 100th lap.

The announcers were talking about how everybody was in a pack because the race could be made official after 100 laps due to rain.

So, I thought this might be interesting. But you know, the lead NEVER changed. If they really were racing for that 100th lap should we not have seen lead changes?! 

Then, a commercial came on featuring two idiot drivers (who cares) and that was it for me. Besides, I had heard the word "Toyota" more than I could stomach.

Today, its a show. Gone is the engineering, sanctioning a race to see who is the best, building a race car that looks like a Monte Carlo, and drivers hungry to win. If you want to see how much its changed from a race to today's parade hunt down a tape of the Daytona 500 from 25 or so years ago. You will not believe how many times the 3rd turn is used for challenging the leader.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry, but if I had to choose between watching an afternoon of the new Nascar or getting my toenails pulled out..... Well....... Toenails are sooo overrated..


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Jim Norton said:


> If you want to see how much its changed from a race to today's parade hunt down a tape of the Daytona 500 from 25 or so years ago. You will not believe how many times the 3rd turn is used for challenging the leader.
> 
> Jim Norton
> Huntsville, Alabama


Guess you missed the end of the 07 and 08 race


----------



## Gary#8 (Dec 14, 2004)

I say put bikini girls in the cars as drivers. Make all of the cars convertables with roll bars and governers so they only go about 50 mph. That would be a show! Oh and rain tires cause everyone likes wet bikini girls driving race cars! Then they won't need the 3 hour prerace show. Local dirt tracks is where it's at nowadays.


----------



## TEAM D.V.S. (Nov 11, 2007)

*daytona 500*

i have to agree NASCRAP let us down with the 500. if they would have started the race when it was supposed to start , we would have had the finish that we should have seen! correct me if i am wrong but dont they finish races during the season on mondays that get rain delayed? why couldnt they do it this time? this is there super bowl and to call the race after 15 minutes of a rain delay is just plain dumb. they say it would take 2/3 hrs to dry the track ,well it was only 7.00pm in florida not midnight. i just dont get it , it was joke to me i was pumped up to watch it then they pulled that crap. i would have to say they are losing fans faster then they are gaining them! 

just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

NASCRAP finishes races on Monday if they have to call them before they get to halfway. DW was on Wind Tunnel on SPEED later on Sunday night and it was 10 p.m. there and it was still raining, so I guess the right call was to end it.

Daytona 25 years ago was 1984 -- that was a great race. I think Yarborough sling-shotted DW on the backstretch on the last lap to win the thing for the 2nd year running.

The 500 used to start at about 11:30 a.m. here, so that must be 12:30 in Daytona. If they had done that this year they would have finished all 500 miles. I know it rained a little before the race, but it was mist not all out rain.

Rockingham 1997 pissed me off too, Rich. Also the time when NASCRAP stopped the race so they could 'correct' their penalty to Earnhardt when they accidentally dinged him for a missing lugnut. Not before, or since, have I seen NASCRAP reverse a penalty. Whatever. He was in the title hunt and that move let him ice the title that day . . . think it was also Rockingham.

Double-yellow line is garbage in my opinion -- put a wall down there if you don't want them running in the grass.

If someone makes a Jr. slot car, I'll buy it. I pretty much buy all the slot cars anyway. :wave:


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I watched a little of the race. I seem to like Nascar less and less every year. All the cars look the same except for the paint jobs. They have turned the series into overly long IROC races. Dave.


----------



## Dunk21 (Mar 23, 2007)

come on if you watch jr's on board when vicker's blocks him vicker's go's to low and gets sideways himself if jr went below the line to pass he would have to drive down pit road vicker's shouldn't have put himself in that position. And just so that you all know jr did not take out kyle bush jr didn't touch kyle bush from the video its vicker's car that hits him


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

M&M's and Red Bull just don't mix. Oh, and no one paints their cars anymore, they use wraps.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sorry Rich.. Trading wraps just doesn't sound right... Hmmm.. I'll trade ya a turkey for a ham wrap??? Nah!!!


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Boy, this is a tough crowd.


----------



## BIGG-K (Sep 2, 2002)

Man I tried to stay out of this but I can't. Dunk21, you hit it right on the nose. If you look at the in car camera veiw it shows Jr. passing Vickers ABOVE the yellow line and he came down to block LATE. In doing so he hit Jr. almost spinning him. as far as I'm concerned Vickers caused that wreck. And had Darrel Waltrip ( Kyle Bushes pimp daddy) not shot his big @#$ mouth off as usual it would have been just The Big One! why people dont like Jr. Its called Player Hating!


----------



## Slotcarjames (Apr 3, 2008)

Question? Which driver started the whole thing? Sad to see the out come but people kill people for less on our highways each day. Good news, everyone will live to race another day.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I'd like to see all of the races seriously shortened, for now, to 200 miles with yellows not counting. Maybe go down to 100 miles if that still proves too long. The last 20-25 laps in most races are usually fairly exciting, but the other parts of the race are like watching an old man ride a bus. The longer races aren't proving anything anymore, durability is not really a factor except for the tires, so it's just more beer and souvenir selling time at the track. But at home, once the yard glaciers recede I can rarely afford to spend 4 hours during daylight on a weekend (that's mighty, mighty prime time) watching 43 guys driving around in circles for hours and hours and hoping for a close one at the end. Just get to the good parts sooner and dispense with the lap filler and commentator fluff. If they're going to have a season stretching out over 10 months and expect people to stay plugged in, they need to adapt to the times and better fit into our schedules.

Another option NASCAR should seriously consider in condensing the best 25 minutes from each race into a half-hour TV time slot that gets replayed during prime time the week after the race. If they put it in between Big Bang Theory and Two and a Half Men I would definately watch it every week, and I'd have a nicer looking lawn.


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

Don't forget JR also put Jeff Burton in the wall before the
Vickers incident.There is always an excuse from him for
his many screwups.If it wasn't for his dads last name he
would just be another middle class driver.He will NEVER
be a cup champion,but he will probably kill someone or
himself.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*A test*

AFXtoo in asking for shortening the race tends to fall into the "entertainment" camp. Sure, its quick, convenient and you still get a winner. But its not racing. Its a two hour tv show.

Years back, building a car which would last 500 miles was just as big a part of the event as finding a driver who could put it across the finish line first. 

But engineering seems to no longer be a factor in Nascar. Neither is sanctioning a race, a set of rules or letting race car drivers race. Its a show and a boring one at that.

The best thing that could happen to Nascar is start all over again. Determine a max length, width and height of a car as the only restrictions and lets see what shows up race day............

If the "Alabama Gang" existed today in Nascar it would be the "Alabama Metrosexuals"

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

*Famous Name: Boon or Bust?*

Disclaimer: I am pounding vicodin for my back so the following ramble may be a little spacy. :freak::drunk:

IMHO, having a famous father can be a real pain for a driver. Sure, a champion dad's name can open doors and opportunities. But there is also an expectation that junior is a true chip off the block and everyone is wanting to see a reincarnation of dad. The open doors and opportunities can come too soon for the son and he is seen as a failure. 

Think of the dad's development as a driver. He has no reputation to start with so he has to earn it starting at the bottom rung of racing's development ladder. This is as it should be. If he has skill, he progresses. If he has tons of skill, he progreses at an impressive rate. Since he is earning each step up the ladder, he is generally ready for that next step. He typically doesn't get a chance to get thrown in over his head. Now dad has a son. If he races, the son has pressure to prove he is as good or better than dad. Does the son go through the same learning curve up the ladder. No, he gets some short cuts aong the way. While these skips up the ladder look like killer opportunities, they rob junior of experience. He may get to a point where he is trown in over his head. But he's famous dude's son and he has to suck it up and make the best of it.

Let me give you all a personal, nonracing, example. Did any of you follow in your dad's footsteps? It sucks. My dad had straight A's all through high school. There is a plaque with his name on it at the high school. I went to that school and had teachers who went to school with my dad. If I got a B, these people saw me as a failure. When I got my first C, you'd have thought I was a total retard from the teacher's reaction. I decided that I wasn't going to play a game I had little chance to win. So, I went into track. It was something dad hadn't done. I was desperate to get out of the spot light of comparison. I excelled in track and I was free from comparison to good old dad.

Michael Andretti got a seat at McLaren in F-1. Mario had been World Champion for Lotus. Michael's season was an utter failure. Was he really ready to be a F-1 driver? The results say no. I believe that the Andretti name has gotten Michael as much grief in his career as it has gotten him gain.

So consider this when you judge Dale Jr. No, I am not a big fan of Jr. but I also wouldn't want to have to carry his burden.

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, who could forget Kyle Petty? 7 BIG WC WINS. 7 is a lucky number, but 200 is better. Rez, you make a good point about following footsteps. Your teachers would have run me out of school had I been in your shoes. Rumor has it, and some people speculate that Jr. will never win a championship, when in fact, he has already won 2 championships in the Busch league, and not by default. He has also had success in IROC and other sports car series. So, to say he's a bonehead just isn't true. Every driver makes plenty of mistakes, even the all hallowed Mark Martin, it's just that Jr's mistakes are under a BIG FREAKIN MICROSCOPE. Sure he made some pit mistakes Sunday, but he didn't try running over someone's pit crew be cause he didn't like a move the guy made on the track, and he wasn't flippin off the official for holding him in the box. (can you name the two drivers related to those incidents?) So, there's no need to call in the National Guard over this one. After all, he may not be Sr., but he does have his blood running through his veins. No need to get Amped up over it. He's still getting comfortable in his new ride.

Rich - I wrote this in my Wranglers.


----------



## RUSSELL ZACHRY (Aug 4, 1999)

I agree with Jim, I would be happy with the run what cha brung. I hate the cars all looking exactly the same. If you want to run an old superbird, then bring it, mustang, go for it, Impala, sounds good. Oh sorry no toyotas allowed. Asl long as safety rules were followed, then race it.
Russell


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That is why I like SCCA SPEED GT -- you get a variety of cars from the nimble Acuras, Mazdas & Porsches to the brutish V8 Cadillac CTS-V . . . weight handicap them and let the drivers sort it on the racetrack. :thumbsup:

And they look like cars that run on the street (extra bonus).


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> AFXtoo in asking for shortening the race tends to fall into the "entertainment" camp. Sure, its quick, convenient and you still get a winner. But its not racing. Its a two hour tv show.


I couldn't agree more, and I totally like being entertained. Unless you are the one actually competing, it is just entertainment. What's the difference between watching a 2 hour movie or a 2 hour sports event? Spectating is spectating.


----------



## ohno50 (Dec 30, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> That is why I like SCCA SPEED GT -- you get a variety of cars from the nimble Acuras, Mazdas & Porsches to the brutish V8 Cadillac CTS-V . . . weight handicap them and let the drivers sort it on the racetrack. :thumbsup:
> 
> And they look like cars that run on the street (extra bonus).



Under the sheet metal those cars are pretty sophisticated. I built the first of the Wheels America Touring Class BMW's for 2002. Relocated upper and lower strut mounts front and rear. Remote reservoir shocks. A few of the assemblies might even have been relocated.  Well maybe not!  As I recall the motor was kind of a Heinz 57 with parts from a couple of different years. Aftermarket engine management. A ton of money was spent running that car!

Somewhere along the way they allowed paddle shift racing trannys. I think they are now trying to rein in the rules.

Very cool race cars!

A distant cousin to the truck arm Cup cars.

Which has never made much sense to me. Mechanically Cup cars are very old but aerodynamically they are some of the most sophisticated race cars around. Their collective wind tunnel time might exceed the collective time F1 cars spend in the tunnel.

Give em 10.5:1 V-6. Stock bodies and modern suspension technology. I thick Cup is just about the atmosphere and not about the cars.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Recent conversation I had in my local sports shop;

Him: Who's you driver?
Me: Kenseth.
Him: Congrats on the Daytona win, what did you think of the Dale Jr. Crash?
Me: He got pushed.
Him: Yeah, I think that too. I've been a Dale Sr. fan all my life though, still am.
Me: I don't think Dale Sr. is going to win any races this year though.
Him: <Nasty look>
Me: I don't think Jr. will either for that matter.
Him: <Grabs his kids hand and leaves the isle we were standing in>
Woman at the end of isle: <Laughing> ..not going to win any races this year, I need to remember that one for my husband.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Well we are off to another race season. I won't keep you posted or always comment but a freind of mines' son does pretty well like second in a couple of series last year so I like to watch'm crash and bang it up. My special request was just to run him into the wall. Hmmmm.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Granted*

AFTtoo writes:

"I couldn't agree more, and I totally like being entertained. Unless you are the one actually competing, it is just entertainment. What's the difference between watching a 2 hour movie or a 2 hour sports event? Spectating is spectating."


Jim adds:

Granted. I agree. But we have to remember what once went into the event that made it become so entertaining. There is nothing wrong with sanctioning something which by default fans want to see. But, to tailor it for the fans and not the competition is wrong. Especially when it was once very exciting on its own merit.

With Nascar's current direction I could see races one day turned into computer generated movies. 

The racers would not even have to drive anymore. They just do their commercials and look pretty. A few days before race day, they gather to draw cards to determine a finishing order. Then, this information is provided to the animators and on Sunday we see a 2 hour made up and exciting cyber race with about 45 minutes of commercials.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hey, we could shorten the race to 1000 feet!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

1000 "feet"... I'm picturing 500 Fred Flintstonemobiles scrambling around a track.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> But, to tailor it for the fans and not the competition is wrong


They can race on Wednesday afternoons in front of the bleacher cleaners if they want to. 

I know, I do understand the sentiment, but the excessive length of the races is driven by commercial and revenue reasons, not competition. My favorite "competitive" racing is still Sat night dirt tracks with buck and a quarter hot dogs and dust in the air. NASCAR is a theater for TV and hosting beer commercials.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

AfxToo said:


> They can race on Wednesday afternoons in front of the bleacher cleaners if they want to.
> 
> I know, I do understand the sentiment, but the excessive length of the races is driven by commercial and revenue reasons, not competition. My favorite "competitive" racing is still Sat night dirt tracks with buck and a quarter hot dogs and dust in the air. NASCAR is a theater for TV and hosting beer commercials.



Ya nailed it on the Head!

I remember the first time I went to Grandview Raceway near Allentown, PA and there was the local villan (Earnhardt type) can't remember his name, Doesn't matter. 

Let's call him Sammy Swillswell for kicks.

Anyway, this "Caloric Challenged woman is seated about 3 rows ahead of me and is cursing Sammy Every lap when he comes by.
Later, he wrecks right in front of us and is stuck against another car and cannot move.

Well, "Bertha" stands up and screams "I hope you're dead in there you useless fark"
Just then another guy tells Bertha to STFU and I'm thinking this awtta be fun to watch.
Bertha barks some more and her husband who is sitting next to her never flinches, like he has seen this movie many times.

Anyway, they both were more bark than bite and nothing happened, but is was worth the price of admission and the Racing was pretty good as well.

And those hot dogs?
They were only $1 then. :0)

Thanks!
Keith


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

The #2 most popular sporting event in the nation according to many reports and we want to return to the "good old days"?
As I remember the good old days:
2-3 drivers were killed per year
cheating was rampant (hey DW, how many races would you have won without Gary Nelson?)
2-3 cars remaining on the lead lap wasn't unusual
Winner leading the field by 1 or more laps wasn't unusual
only 2-3 cars were serious contenders
another 2-3 cars were serious dark horses
the rest were field fillers

Wax nostalgic about the "good old days" and how bad racing is today if you wish. But go look at the facts first. 

Take the infamous '79 Daytona 500. Everyone has seen the wreck between Donnie Allison and Cale Yarborough (BTW, was Donnie blocking?), but did you realize that the winner was Richard Petty who was more than a half lap behind the leaders?

How about one that King Richard lost... the 1976 race with the famous wreck with David Pearson. Pearson was able to re-fire his car and cross the finish line to win. Richard was unable to restart but finished second? The third place car was a lap down. Fourth place was 2 laps down. Fifth was 3 laps down. Sixth was 4 laps down. But seventh place was a mere 7 laps down.

Final race of 1992 in Atlanta, Richard Petty's last race and Jeff Gordon's first. 6 cars on the lead lap at the end. 328 laps, 103 led by Alan Kulwicki to clinch the championship and 102 by Bill Elliott. And today we complain because the leader dominates?

Take out the emotion... step back and be realistic. In my opinion, we have some of the best racing now. We also have the opportunity to review every second of a race from multiple angles, read several hundred takes on each event;ad nauseum, and everyone gets a forum for their opinion which usually escalates everyone else's opinion (yes, including me!).

I love auto racing. I am one of the few (according to the ratings), that would sit and watch an entire Hooters Cup race. I like ALMS, SCCA, ARCA, IRL, etc.
And I believe they ALL are better today than the "good old days". 

My favorite driver as a young man was Fireball Roberts, then LeeRoy Yarbrough and Friday Hassler. I didn't have a favorite for many years but started to follow Dale Sr.
I have lost too many "friends" that I never met. 

I like NASCAR today. I like the brash drivers like Kyle Bush with the ego and talent to support it. I like the driver that says "that SOB wrecked me" when he gets out of a bent race car. I like not knowing coming out of the final turn who is going to win a race.

I won't be buying an Amp slot car this year, I already have one. But I would love to buy a Mountain Dew, Red Bull, Old Spice, etc., etc., etc.
I enjoy racing toy cars. I don't take myself too seriously.

Off the soap box, rambling license placed back into the drawer. Heading back to the slot cave.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.om


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

Til now, it's been hard for me to chime in on this because I am one of them "new" NASCAR fans that everyone loves to hate....and also blame for the current state of the sport.........because, you know, it is *I* that NASCAR panders to  What can I say? I was born and raised in South Philly. Not exactly race country. To be blunt, it's a place where racing cars is not considered a "real" sport. But hey, it caught my attention, I follow it religiously, and I defend it regardless of what BS I hear from others. And frankly, that's not because I am such good friends with Mr. France and Mr. Helton. That's just a charade I've been playing with everyone and the truth is that neither of them even knows I am alive. 

I heard Ned Jarrett do an interview last year where he talked about winning Darlington one year by 40 laps. That would have bored me to the point of being ready for enbalming fluid. But I wish to be positive here, so I will digress. I will second Mr. LeeRoy's sentiments on the basis of the following....

The race that drew me in was first Atlanta, 2005. Carl Edwards is banging fenders with Jimmie Johnson on the last lap and overtakes him coming down to the stripe for his first career Cup win. He climbs out, does his first backflip, and the tv cameras reveal a tire that has chunks missing and cord exposed. 

September 2006, I'm sitting in turn 4 at Dover watching Jeff Burton move in from mid-field to hunt down that day's class of the field, Matt Kenseth and the 17. The duel that ensued was priceless. Burton eventually overtakes Kenseth and wins. Kenseth pulls his car up beside Jeff's on the front stretch to shake hands and congratulate him. Class. The skies open and a deluge of rain ensues. The TM and I talk all the way to the car not of the monsoon dropping on our head, but of the incredible race we just witnessed. 

September 2008......the three way battle between Biffle, Edwards and Kenseth, all team mates and all battling for a championship. I sat on the first half of the front straight that day. The move that Biffle and Edwards put on Jimmie Johnson coming out of turn 4 had me ducking. An incredible move that tv could not do justice. 

Anyway, I'll stop now.....point is, I'm moving into my 5th year of this love affair. Say what ya want, but she is anything but ugly to me. I can't resist her :hat:


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

It seems like everything in the country and in anything that has media exposure needs to be politically correct.The '79 Datona race did more for racing than any race ever on the news.Everyone who watched the news that night saw it.If that happened today they would be sent to their own media rooms to memorize a prepared statement ,thanking their sponsor,the boys back at the shop,the tire manufacturer,their religous belief and possibly their mom.This after they took a shower got a manicure and put on a new sponsor uniform.Give me the good old day racing when the guys who won were ready to kick butt or get kicked with no care about how bad an example it would be.Sensitive people might be watching.Does anyone remember how crazy AJ Foyt was when he used to get out and fix the car himself.racing doesn't produce Hero's.It creates legends.Our fighting men and women are Hero's.I don't think we will see legends like Junior Johnson,Ralph E,King Richard,Mario A,and AJ and others in the future.It's not just racing,it's all sports.Foot ball players helping the other team getting up,baseball and basket ball teams telling the team that just beat them how happy they are for them.Where is my buddy Bob Beer's when I need to slap someone.I gave up punching him.We'er to old,brittle bones.I still love racing.Thanks Tom


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The Edwards-Johnson finish was one of my favorites too, but my favorite in recent history was Ricky Craven vs. Kurt Busch at Darlington in 2003. That one had me and my wife up on our feet cheering. The last 25 laps of most any NASCAR race that doesn't end under green-white-checkers or caution is usually pretty exciting to watch. It's the 3 hours leading up to it and the mindless drivel of TV commentators that are hard to justify the investment in the butt-on-cushion time, which is why I'm for shorter races. More excitement per unit time. My favorite race of the year is the All-Star races at Lowes and the Busch Clash, until they dumbed it down by letting anyone in and making it longer than necessary.

NASCAR will continue to adapt to viewer demands and modify the races to appeal to a wider audience. The green-white-checkers, lucky dog, and new playoff format are all changes made to appeal to a wider audience. Adding lights to the tracks so races can leak into prime time is another. The drivers kowtowing to their corporate sponsors and playing nice is all part of the evolution of NASCAR into prime time, mass appeal exposure. It will never go back to the way it was, just look at the way drivers are brought up through the system. Having 18 year old boys sitting in the best of the best racing machinery available on the planet, backed by a 350 person engineering staff, and big mega teams, is just the way it is in the Nueveau NASCAR era. Fortunately the product is still pretty darn good and as dull as watching a race on TV may be at times, _going to any NASCAR race in person is 10 times better than watching any NASCAR race on TV_. If I had the choice of attending only one sports venue for any sports event on the planet it would be the Bristol night race. Second choice, fall race in Richmond.

I don't know why people get upset about other people's opinions. The only thing that matters is whether you like something and find it enjoyable. I don't need anyone else's validation to know what I like or what I get enjoyment out of watching or doing. I'll say what I like, but it's just another opinion, among many others, no better or worse.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

yes, the format is so nice today, unlike 1979. No thinking or short term memory required to know exacty what is going on. I remember watching an Indy 500 as a 7 y/o kid, and I saw a lapped car ahead of the leader as he was coming to the checker. Why didn't he win, I asked. Somebody had to explain that he had been lapped - needless complexity in the current environment? 


Seriously, when the powers-that-be want an exciting stock car race - non points, qualifier, whatever fill in the blank - what do they do? Clue: it ain't 3.745 hours and 500 miles. 

Nobody wants the "good ol' days" where 2-3 drivers in one series might die in a year. That wasn't exclusive to stock cars BTW, it was all racing, especially on-road and formula cars. It is absolutely assinine, purely provocative and intellectually dishonest to equate that aspect of the era with all the good things that went on, and still go on. There was more allure and admiration for some of the figures of the era - because they raced and excelled despite the very real risk - and those who lost friends, were injured and recognized what could be done were tremendous advocates for improved safety. Read Jackie Stewart's or Nikki Lauda's bio. Unlike their closest competitor, IndyCar, It's a shame Na$car didn't want to listen and drug their collective feet on this. 

You can enjoy any type of racing you want, many enjoy it more when there is variety, regular innovation and constant challenging of the status quo - and a more constant display of talent and effort rather than counting laps until the time comes to actually race. 

If this is all you know of Na$car and you like it, great. It certainly can be a good show, and there are very talented drivers in the mix. However, the script is written, and things will stay just the same until they change - probably sooner rather than later. The big media misdset, orchestration and showmanship are all quite a spectacle. Na$car WAS the next big thing, don't think they are on quite the pinnacle that they were, so with things changing lets see where they go.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Anyway, I'll stop now.....point is, I'm moving into my 5th year of this love affair. Say what ya want, but she is anything but ugly to me. I can't resist her :hat:[/QUOTE]

You go Rudy. Really cool to have the wife with ya too.


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Tom, I agree with you whole heartedly. The real racers are almost all dead and gone. Sad. What made most of the men you named great was the simple fact that they were there to race and win. Not score points, not get a good top ten, not to make their sponsors proud. They were there to win. And they did it in anything and everything they could get behind the wheel of. Aj Foyt: 4 time iny winner, Usac Sprint and Midget champion, Daytona 500 winner, Daytona 24 hrs winner, Lemans winner and while I'm not entirely sure I believe he may have even hopped in a F1 at Watkins Glen. Mario (Even though I dislike the entire Andretti clan) Indy Winner, F1 world champion, Usac Sprint champion, Daytona 500 winner, Daytona 24, Sebring... Dan Gurney, Parnelli Jones, Mark Donahue.... They raced because the loved racing, it didn't matter whether it was stock cars, Can Am, F5000, Indy... If it had wheels and an engine and someone was offering them a ride, they grabbed their helmet and jumped at the chance. There are all to few drivers that are willing t even try something else these days. I know of one who has Foyts passion for the sport, he had Foyt on his pit box at Daytona. Sadly most Nascar fans hate him for it.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

No doubt....Smoke is the most pure bred racer there is on the planet right now. I really liked seeing him move into the ownership realm. The dude definitely has big ones.


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I'll put Robby Gordon right there with Tony Stewart as far as racing anything, anytime.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Any racing is better than no racing.My Grandson can't decide what numbers to put on his turtles.The one with the hat probably #43 and the big mouth #17


----------



## slotrod (May 21, 2007)

I like when Toyota gets wrecked. Good job Dale


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

The real question here is this: 

Does anyone besides me think Wendy Venturini is the best show in NAStyCar?


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Dranoel Dragon said:


> The real question here is this:
> 
> Does anyone besides me think Wendy Venturini is the best show in NAStyCar?


Oooo Wendy!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Well, I'm glad to hear that no one is dying in racing anymore. It must be against the new rules. Great show though, as long as I use my digital hype filter. I gotta say, the most ballsy move I saw last year was Carl Edwards banking his car off the wall to try to get a pass on JJ. With the new rules, I could watch racing like that all year.


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Our family are Nascar fans & we'll continue to be. It is rubbin' is racin'; drivers do dumb things; fan do dumb things; Nascar officials do dumb things. But Nascar employs more people from officials down to the soda vendors. Not to mention the tourism dollar for whatever city they're racing in that weekend. 
They respect our armed forces & do more with that than any other sport I've seen. Steroids don't seem to be an issue. Drunken bar fights, armed assaults, & sexual assults aren't either. They are a very family oriented sport. 
They seem to be grass roots oriented. Usually at least once a year you can go to your local dirt track & do a meet & greet with a Nascar driver. They remember where they come from & appreciate their success. And you talk about dirt racing - a lot of them would go back to dirt over asphalt any time. Judging by comment made at the Eldora race last year 
Jr. is under a microscope b/c of his dad. Lot of people put him down while others praise him. He's not my favorite driver (Karl Edwards is), but I respect him. If everyone walked a mile in his shoes maybe they would realize what expectations are set for him b/c of his dad. He's trying to fill those shoes of his dad's & if you're ever tried to fill your own dad's shoes you know it's a hard road to toe. Just remember he's not Dale Earnhardt, he's Dale Earnhardt, Jr. trying to make his own way. Judge him on his own record.
So I'll buy Nascar cars no matter who makes them. They've always been my first choice. I don't get the F1 or the Indy cars. I don't pick up the Harry Potter or Toy Story vehicles.
If you don't like it, don't watch it is about all I can say. I just wanted to add my comments to the positive side of the argument/discussion.
Did any of you catch the Dale Jr. interview with Darrell Waltrip today? He apologized for wrecking Brian Vickers & he admitted he screwed up in the pits. 
I'm just glad 2 races doesn't decide the championship.
Thanks
Fordcowboy


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

*Yawn....another snoozer*

Nascar on tv is one thing.....

But think about the people that buy tickets, travel to the track, sit in traffic, watch a very boring event, sit in traffic, travel and return home asking if its worth it anymore?

If I had done this for that California race I would have said never again! Apparently, many are as the grandstands are filling less and less. 

Nascar is now like a chess tournament......You don't want to watch it but you might ask who won.

Jim Norton
Huntsville, Alabama


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

I still like going to MIS.Half the fun is going through the pits
pre-race and seeing the racers up close.Any racing is always 
better up close than on TV.And if JR wrecks or blows up,it is 
even a better day for me.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

There is nothing like gpoing to a live event.That could be any kind of racing,baseball,football,hockey or concert.Television picks up a lot of things that you don't see.But being there live is the bestTelevision can't give youi the smell of Nitro at Englishtown or the feel of dirt in the fries at the local dirt trackj.Sitting in good seat at a ball game and having a foul ball wiz by your head or a puck slap off the glass in front of you.I was not a Dale Sr.fan.Didn't care either way about him.I do like Dale Jr.He has big shoes to fill.Lendell aka Ford cowboy said it.It's tough to fill those shoes.Kyle Petty couldn't do it.It's not easy driving 190mph 12 inches from some on you left,right,front and back.It takes a Giant pair of n_ts.Tom


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh boy!! I love a challenging puzzle...and fill in the blanks is one of my favorites!!! I guess ew = newts. Am I right Tom??? :tongue:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

If I get out to a track, get to see cars getting worked on, hear them up close and personal, and see 'em run laps in anger, I am one happy camper. After all that, the race is just icing on a mighty fine cake. Great race or boring race - I was happy before the first lap started just because I was around the cars, drivers and crews. God bless any group that can make this version of heaven on earth appear a days drive away.

That's a Hutt's view of a day or weekend at the track. :drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

Racing is a lot like watching a weatherman trying to predict the weather in the midwest in spring. I didn't hear anybody preseason predicting Matt Kenseth would do well and that Kyle Bush and Jimmy Johnson are 18th and 19th after two races. BTW I wouldn't have either:freak: I believe I will stay tuned for the Vegas race this weekend.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Drafting*

You Nascar fans might like this. 12 cars running together at a slow pace.

http://s213.photobucket.com/player....ums/cc196/kwikdeals/006-11.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You Nascar fans might like this. 12 cars running together at a slow pace.
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/player....ums/cc196/kwikdeals/006-11.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


I only counted 3... with trailers... at a scale speed far exceeding anything in the real racing world. I don't get it... something from the "Good Old Days"?


----------



## whoop27 (May 19, 2008)

i really dont think that one person not buying jr stuff is gonna hurt him that bad iam not a fan of his (well maybe now) i didnt see him do anything wrong and he was honest about it youve got to respect that


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

I think one of the things that I left out of my little rant......I really like that there is a zero tolerance drug policy. Once upon a time, baseball was my first love. The Fightin' Phils have kinda drawn me back into it a bit. But for a while, jokers like Bonds, McGwire and Clemens had all but ruined it for me.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

I believe it's a much an issue of who goes after the diecast/slotcar market as it is about Dale Jr. If you look at the cars which Lifelike produces, you will see that the Hendricks cars are always issued, with a few Gibbs cars and Rousch cars. These organizations must be the one's which go after the dollars generated from this market.

When I walk through either K-Mart or Target, there are always diecast models of Jeff Gordon, Jimmy Johnson and Earnhardt; more than any other driver. There are others, but these three are always there.

Joe


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> You Nascar fans might like this. 12 cars running together at a slow pace.
> 
> http://s213.photobucket.com/player....ums/cc196/kwikdeals/006-11.flv&fs=1&os=1&ap=1


I'd watch that any day of the week. :thumbsup:


----------

